# Rescued--NJ-Mystie-Six yr. old female Golden in Shelter!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*WLR: *

*HERE IS ANOTHER GOLDEN RET. THAT IS IN BERGEN COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER THAT NEEDS HELP!! CAN YOU MENTION TO YOUR RESCUE!! I am going to email some rescues. She is a beauty!*


Poor Mystie... Her owner could no longer afford to keep her. Mystie is a female golden retriever, six years old and has been diagnosed with allergies. Unfortunately her owner could no longer afford the vet care she needs. A potential adopter will need to discuss her health issues with our veterinarian. She looks so sad and we're sure she is missing her family. She needs a home that can help with her allergies. She is a bit confused at the shelter. Can anyone PLEASE help this girl? 

*If you can give this beautiful girl the second chance she deserves, please stop by the Bergen County Animal Shelter to meet her. The shelter is located at 100 United Lane, Teterboro, NJ, near Routes 17 & 46 in the meadowlands area of northern NJ and they are open 7 afternoons per week for adoptions, until 8 PM on Thursdays. Rescues, please visit the shelter's website at http://www.co.bergen.nj.us/bcas/rescue.html to read their rescue policies before contacting the shelter. Mystie's shelter ID is 77804. *

*For more information, contact Alice at [email protected] or Doris at [email protected]. Vet references will be required.*

*Please crosspost! *

*http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16961903*

Mystie 

Golden Retriever 
Large Senior Female Dog Pet ID: 77804 .Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Mystie.Mystie is six years old and has been diagnosed with allergies. Unfotunately her owner could no longer afford the vet care she needs. A potential adopter will need to discuss her health issues with our veterinarian. She seems slightly aloof and nervous, but we're not sure how much of that behavior is due to her medical issues. Mystie will need a quiet home, willing to go slowly with her. click here for general adoption info .Mystie is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. 
.My Contact InfoBergen County Animal Shelter
Teterboro, NJ
201-229-4600
Email Bergen County Animal Shelter
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Mystie PFId#16961903
See More Pets
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=NJ29
Mystie

Bergen County Animal Shelter
Teterboro, NJ
201-229-4600 
[email protected] 

__._,_.___


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen, I put the info about Mystie on FB, lets hope someone will help her.
She looks a little thin, but so adorable.
Thanks for caring!
June


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor baby!! She does look a little thin.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

If things stay quiet in work, I'll take a ride over....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks to you all for trying to help Mystie!

Bill: I hope you can take a ride over and please let us know what you find out and if your rescue can take her.
I got an email from GRRI-NJ that said they would call on her today,


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

A Volunteer from GRRI-NJ will be calling the Shelter this morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grri*

GRRI

Thank you for calling on her!! Will you let us know?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

She is going to be seen today.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Pooor girl. I hope she finds a good home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*wlr*

WLR and all:

Please keep us posted.

GRRI said they have received so many emails about her, so please don't anyone send them more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*WLR & Goldenz2*

WLR & Goldenz2

Do you know if there is any news for Mystie?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I just got an e-mail from the DVGRR they will be looking into Mystie's situation at the shelter.
Fingers & Paws crossed that someone will help Mystie!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

GRRI is on the case.
Mystie was seen and her ears & skin have been described as horrible.
She is aloof, and "may" be deaf, not sure at this time as another eval is going to be done real soon so she can be pulled.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

Thank you-so it's sure that GRRI is going to save her?
Thank you GRRI!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bob*

Bob

Thanks for your update and for putting Mystie on Facebook!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww. poor thing. :\


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Will be seeing Mystie this afternoon...and will try to transport early tomorrow morning and at the same time I have another rescue to bring back from south Jersey.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

*Latest Update on Mystie *

Here's a couple pictures of Mystie. 
The girl is going to need some work. Loss of fur makes her feet seem too big and the long term untreated allergies have caused parts of her skin to become thick and blackened. 
She may have hearing loss on the right side but is no way deaf. In spite of all she's been through, her Golden personality came through when they brought her up front to meet us, with sniffs and a wagging tail.
Can't wait to see what she looks like in a year from now.
Starting tomorrow, this girl gets to spend the rest of the summer.... down the shore!!
Will be at BCAS at 09:00 tomorrow.

The "Golden Express" rides again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

*Bill:

GRRI and you are just wonderful!
Do you mean that you will be fostering Mystie.
She is such a beautiful dog and I'm sure with tender loving care from the rescue and you she will be healthy again!

I love her pictures!!*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor baby, glad you guys were able to help her out and start her on the road to a happy healthy life.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Nah, I won't be fostering her....my 2 clowns keep me busy enough here.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you and everyone so much for helping this girl out. I don't know what is going on with her skin/fur but do you think it can be fixed? I hope it isn't painful for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GRRI and Bill*

*GRRI: THANK YOU so VERY MUCH for taking Mystie into your rescue
and BILL: Thank You for picking her up tomorrow!!

Please keep us posted!!*


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm not a Vet but it looks like a classic case of untreated allergies. My Archie has allergies and believe me, they can be very difficult to treat depending on what the dog is allergic to. 

Once she gets some good food and treatment from the Vet, I'm sure you'll see a BIG difference. Thank goodness for the Volunteers who help to save her...she will FINALLY get some relief!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Poor sweetheart. She looks miserable! I can't wait to see her updates when she looks beautiful and well-cared for!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

How was Mystie? Bet she was so glad to get OUT OF THAT SHELTER!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Mystie is in her foster home. 
Have to go to work now, so more info later.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy for Mystie*

These are pictures of Mystie, Bill sent me after he picked her up so I will post for him since he had to go to work.

Mystie is in a Foster Home with another Golden Retriever where she seems happy and will get lots of love!!

**Bill said he drove 259 miles today in transport. He also picked up another Golden that was being surrendered and going to GRRI!
God Bless you both for saving two lives!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful even with all her skin issues. You can see her happiness shining in her eyes to get out of the shelter. It looks almost like a yeast infection on her skin. I cant wait to see pictures of her all beautified.

Thank you Bill


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mystie*

Mystie will be treated like a Princess by GRRI from here on out!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

After the paperwork was done Mystie just knew she was outta there, actually headed for my car before she knew it was my car. She jumped right in and wanted the front seat but finally got her settled down enough to keep her in the back seat with her seatbelt harness on. She rode very well and slept most of the way but remained alert getting up to look around when we changed highways or were at a traffic light. Yeah, she was a bit stinky, but nothing a good bath will fix.
I remained at her new foster home for about 30min while she was introduced to her new surroundings and was acquainted with the resident GR who I am sure will show her the ropes. I guess one of the oddest feelings was when I got ready to leave and I picked up the harness and leash. She ran over to me and looked right up to me as if to say. "Take me along...."
She has a vet appt today to get the yeast thing under control and to have some bloodwork done to see exactly what she needs to get that skin condition under control.
---------------------------------------------------
Soooo it was back on the road to pick up a surrender, a tearful one, of the 2nd of 2 goldens who are now at GRRI foster homes. The first one went Tuesday. 
Goldie was the owners favorite. 
She rode very well with her blacket and favorite toy, but got a case of the shakes when we reached her foster home where she'll be with a GS and another GR. 
She'll have a nice big shaded back yard to explore.
Here's a couple pictures of Goldie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill

Goldie is SO BEAUTIFUL, TOO!
I ADMIRE you so for the wonderful, life-saving, work you do by transporting these Golden Retrievers from harms way to their loving Foster Homes!!!

I know if Mystie and Goldie and all the others you have transported could say Thank You, they would!!!!
*
P.S. I love the story about Mystie you posted above. I bet she knew YOU WERE HER LIFESAVER!!!!*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Goldie is such a sweetie too. Bless you Bill for both transports. It does a heart good.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bUMPING*

Bumping mystie and goldie for all to see!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for helping Goldie and Mystie. Poor Mystie looks so pitiful I'm glad she is going to get the care and love she deserves.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping

Thank you, GRRI & Bill, for saving both Mystie and Goldie!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

Have you heard how Mystie is doing?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bill, a big thank you for helping these beauties. May kindness find you always. I hope these girls find wonderful homes and are happy.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> WLR
> 
> Have you heard how Mystie is doing?


====================================
Will check this week.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill:

Thanks! Let us know how Mystie is doing!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I just saw on the GRRI website that Mystie was adopted. Thank you Bill for getting her into rescue and helping her find a furever home.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

This had me in tears........ That poor baby girl. I just know she will thrive once given love and care, shes so very uncomfortable 

And Goldie.......looks so unsure about whats going on...its just so sad.

Thanks You all for what you do to save these Goldens.


----------

